# Can't connect to TiVo from web browser



## aslsigner (Nov 13, 2006)

Can't connect to TiVo from web browser

I've never been able to connect to my tivo from the tivo desktop and I've always used the https://192.168.2.4 from a web browser to connect to my DVR and download shows. It's been a nice workaround.

Now, I've been unable to connect at all. I can't even connect using http://192.168.2.4
I haven't changed my hardware. I was able to transfer shows after the recent tivo update and this problem is about 3 weeks old now.

I'm desperate as I need to burn some Sesame Street shows for my son before we get on a plane tomorrow!

THANKS!


----------



## aslsigner (Nov 13, 2006)

Nevermind... my IP changed by a digit.


----------



## dd9 (Aug 10, 2000)

I've been trying to connect to my new tivo hd via my IE browser and I get as far as the login box, but that's it. I'm using https and tivo/MAK but it just times out.

Any suggestions would be welcome.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

dd9 said:


> I've been trying to connect to my new tivo hd via my IE browser and I get as far as the login box, but that's it. I'm using https and tivo/MAK but it just times out.


How new? For brand new activations it could take 24-48 hours before TiVoToGo is activated. Check your System Information screen and look for "a,a,a" on the TiVoToGo line.


----------



## dd9 (Aug 10, 2000)

It's a couple of weeks old now. Has the latest software and I use Tivo Desktop without issues. "a,a,a" is there.


----------



## bedelman (Feb 26, 2001)

dd9 said:


> It's a couple of weeks old now. Has the latest software and I use Tivo Desktop without issues. "a,a,a" is there.


And just to be sure, you are entering the ten digit Media Access Key value in for the password, right? And you're getting the Media Access Key value directly from the TiVo itself by going into the Media Access Key screen, right?

- Bob


----------



## dd9 (Aug 10, 2000)

bedelman said:


> And just to be sure, you are entering the ten digit Media Access Key value in for the password, right? And you're getting the Media Access Key value directly from the TiVo itself by going into the Media Access Key screen, right?
> 
> - Bob


Yes. If I wasn't, shouldn't I get some sort of password error authentication error?


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

So I'll ask the obvious question next: have you tried rebooting? Occasionally the http server seems to "crash" and my TiVos will behave similarly to what you're experiencing. A reboot usually clears that up.


----------



## dd9 (Aug 10, 2000)

I have not tried that, but will. I know it rebooted itself the other day while I was using it. I was somewhat surprised as all my other older units have never done that. I'll report back........


----------



## dd9 (Aug 10, 2000)

Rebooting yielded the same results. This is strange as I can access all the network features outside of this. Youtube, Tivo Desktop all work fine.


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

Did you accept the certificate the very first time you tried to connect using your web browser?


----------



## dd9 (Aug 10, 2000)

I did accept the certificate, then the popup box comes up asking for my U/P - so I know I'm making the connection. It just times out after that.


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

dd9 said:


> I did accept the certificate, then the popup box comes up asking for my U/P - so I know I'm making the connection. It just times out after that.


Ok, that makes a difference. Sorry if this was asked before, but did you try it with different browsers? Did you make sure to use the word tivo as the userid, with no quotes or other special characters and that you typed it by hand? Did you make sure to enter your MAK by hand and not do a copy and paste?

If you have already done all of that, how about trying the manage my account two step:
- Go to http://www.tivo.com/manage and log in. While there change the name of the DVR and turn transfers and downloads off.
-wait three hours and then force the TiVo to connect to the service and download the changes. Verify the new name and that TiVoToGo is now i,i,i on the system information screen before proceeding
- Go back to the website and turn transfers and downloads back on
- Wait three hours again and then connect the TiVo DVR to the service to download the changes. Verify the changes on the system information screen. TiVo ToGo should now be a,a,a again.
- restart the DVR by pulling the power plug for about 30 seconds. Wait for it to completely boot back to TiVo Central before proceeding.

Now try it.


----------



## dd9 (Aug 10, 2000)

I am using tivo as the username and entered the MAK manually. I'll try your other suggestions and report back. Just curious, since I currently show a,a,a what will this do ?


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

dd9 said:


> Just curious, since I currently show a,a,a what will this do ?


It will probably do nothing, but in the past some weird problems with TTG and browser connections were solved by this procedure. I guess that something gets stuck in the TiVo settings that messes up the internal web server configuration and that somehow the name change and toggling the TTG web service off and back on clears out whatever is misconfigured. The change has to take place on the DVR itself. Since website changes take a while to reach the TiVo server farm it turns out to be a long winded and slow process.

It probably won't work, but you don't have anything to loose by trying.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

What browser are you using? Are you running any firewall software that might be blocking outbound SSL traffic?


----------



## dd9 (Aug 10, 2000)

I'm using IE6 and nothing blocking 443 traffic.


----------

